# Собираюсь в Кастельфидардо за аккордеонами и материалами для ремонта



## diorel (3 Окт 2011)

Вылетаю в Италию 10-го октября на неделю,хочу купить парочку аккордеонов и материалы для ремонта (ледерин,уголки,целлулоид и др.)Пишите,кому что надо-привезу


----------



## БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР (3 Окт 2011)

Сколько кг веса Вы можете взять?


----------

